# GTB and Lipo?????



## Semore

Hey Has anybody tried the Novak GTB ESC with Lipo pack? I tring to get more info before I venture in to this. 
The GTB stats 6 cell only and I not know if the .2 volts will make any diff. on the ESC. I dont want to blow up my ESC. 

Thanks


----------



## hankster

It shouldn't make any difference. NiMh cells peak at a higher voltage the LiPo do so they can actually have a higher voltage when first starting out.


----------



## Craps

Several racers in our Pro Truck class use the Novak GTB esc with a 6.5 or 5.5 motor and a Thunder Power TP8000-2S4P 7.4 volt battery in 20 minute mains all the time. The only thing with the GTB is there is no low voltage cut off when the 2 cell li-po gets to 6 volts (3 volts per cell), but you can feel it dump at around 7 volts. Just stop when you first feel it dump, don't drive it anymore and get it on a charger ASAP. If it is run below 6 volts, it could ruin the battery.

The 7.4 volt li-po will not hurt the speed control.

Good Luck!


----------



## Semore

Craps said:


> Several racers in our Pro Truck class use the Novak GTB esc with a 6.5 or 5.5 motor and a Thunder Power TP8000-2S4P 7.4 volt battery in 20 minute mains all the time. The only thing with the GTB is there is no low voltage cut off when the 2 cell li-po gets to 6 volts (3 volts per cell), but you can feel it dump at around 7 volts. Just stop when you first feel it dump, don't drive it anymore and get it on a charger ASAP. If it is run below 6 volts, it could ruin the battery.
> 
> The 7.4 volt li-po will not hurt the speed control.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks Craps Thats what I wanted to here. That its been tested. Now I just have to rais the funds to get the packs.


----------



## ta_man

I asked someone about the risk of running LiPos down too low and they said that the LiPo dumps pretty hard, but if you are concerned anyway, take a look at this:

http://www.redrockethobbies.com/product_p/kkmp1600.htm


----------



## Scoob

Yep, I've run the 6.5 for some time now ( I race with Craps). I don't even run the fan and have run up to 30 minutes non-stop.


----------



## xxx-cr

*lipo*

I am running the GTB esc with the 4.5r and a 2 cell 7.4 volt lipo. It runs great, it has not gone into thermal overload once and each time i use the hole pack, then let it cool for 10 min. it handles lipoly packs like a charm and i dont even use the esc fan. As far as performance goes, my xxx-cr buggy pops wheelies on demand and it is "stupid" fast


----------



## Ralf

the newer GTBs come WITH a Lipo cut off built in, you can buy a seperate Lipo cut off from Novak to wire in place for the older GTBs that do not have it built in.


----------



## TeamGoodwrench

Yes -- I'm running one of the original GTBs in 21.5/LiPo. Works perfectly. I have added the Novak 2-cell cutoff to it to protect the LiPo pack.


----------



## rcavenger

craps,

A little of topic, but how in the world do you get your truck to have enough rear grip w/ a 5.5? every time i try to run mine, the rear tires light up! i end up running an 8.5 (5800 w/ newere rotor) at 80-90% throttle throw and gear up 2 teeth to soften the bottom end, along w/ -50 or so Expo. Any suggestions? This is outdoor racing, RC10T4 with plastic everything, GT2 front end.


----------



## ta_man

rcavenger said:


> craps,
> 
> A little of topic, but how in the world do you get your truck to have enough rear grip w/ a 5.5? every time i try to run mine, the rear tires light up! i end up running an 8.5 (5800 w/ newere rotor) at 80-90% throttle throw and gear up 2 teeth to soften the bottom end, along w/ -50 or so Expo. Any suggestions? This is outdoor racing, RC10T4 with plastic everything, GT2 front end.


Try one of the "Light" motors. That's what I plan to do for the upcoming outdoor seasopn.


----------



## rcavenger

ta man,

That was exactly what i was thinking about doing. I was looking at the specs for wattage and max RPM, and it looked like a light 6.5 or 7.5 would accomplish what i was trying to get with turning down the throttle EPA and gearing up. I was curious as to what Craps had been doing to get more rear grip, since lowering the HP is also limiting the speed.


----------



## racerj3

What are you running for tires? I run a T4 with a mamba 7700, and proline bowties, and my truck HOOKS. I do know my local track is pretty high-bite as well, but still i run that baby full throttle, and all I have to worry about is getting through the corner before the other guys.


----------



## rcavenger

racerj3,

I have tried about every tire there is. Bowties M3, hoelshots M3, panther switches, Proline Snake Eyes...etc. bow ties or holeshots work the best, depending on how much loose dirt there is. I would say the tracks i run on are pretty dry and slick. Also running 2s2p lipo, pretty sure this part of the problem. Seems to be alot more power than 6 cell 4200's


----------



## ta_man

You could always try a 5-cell pack with the 5800. I did that once and the truck was milder. But I'm planning on a "light" motor for this season.

I run on a track that is usually dry and dusty with loose dirt and rarely gets watered properly. About the only tire that works reliably are step pins.


----------



## C43GO

Just order or go to your nearest hobby shop and get the lipo 2 cell cut off and you will not have nay problems and it is from novak and installs very easily.


----------

